# Steve Jobs Quotes



## wdw_ (Feb 19, 2002)

Let's start a thread with quotes of Steve Jobs.

I'll get it started.

*"My girlfriend always laughs during sex -- no matter what she's reading."
-Steve Jobs*


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

"It's better to be a pirate than join the navy."


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 19, 2002)

"I wish him the best, I really do.  I just think he and Microsoft are a bit narrow.  He'd be a broader guy if he had dropped acid once or gone off to an ashram when he was younger."


----------



## simX (Feb 19, 2002)

"This is the greatest thing we've done." -- Steve Jobs on the new iMac, the old iMac, the new PowerBook, the new iBook, the old iBook, the iPod..........


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

"I have no time for this philosophical bullshit! I'm a very busy person! " --- Steve Jobs to a reporter of the Wired magazine!


----------



## Muttles (Feb 22, 2002)

"Good artists copy,
Great artists Steal" - Steve Jobs 

Right before he went into Xerox to steal the GUI.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 23, 2002)

Actually, "Good artists copy, great artists steal" is quotation from Pablo Picasso.... I think. I remember Steve quoting Picasso in "Revenge Of The Nerds"...


----------



## Muttles (Feb 23, 2002)

Very good.  

I must admit it is not a pure Jobsian quote but indeed it was said by him (the movie was "Pirates of Silicon Valley" - but the reference to it is not apocrafle)

so a real Jobs quote.....   hmmm.....

"There's just one more thing"


----------



## julguribye (Feb 23, 2002)

*"Boom"*

- Steve Jobs showing of different iHub products and Mac OS X.


----------



## slur (Aug 13, 2003)

I can remember two... but I can only paraphrase.

"You've been working in HR? I can't stand HR people."

"Are you a virgin?"


----------



## j79 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Actually, "Good artists copy, great artists steal" is quotation from Pablo Picasso.... I think. I remember Steve quoting Picasso in "Revenge Of The Nerds"... *



Revenge of the Nerds? Haha! I'm sure you're joking.. but, just incase there are users who don't know, the quote is from "Pirates of Silicon Valley"


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 13, 2003)

"you've baked a really lovely cake, but used dog crap for frosting" -to an Apple engineer in a meeting.


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Words like "Photoshope" and "Jagwire" are always funny...


----------



## voice- (Aug 14, 2003)

"The only problem with Microsoft is they just have no taste. They have absolutely no taste. And what that means is, and I don't mean that in a small way, I mean that in a big way, in a sense that...they...they don't think of original ideas, and they don't bring much culture into their product."


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

So true.  So very true.


----------

